# looking for kung-fu training e-book



## dashang (Nov 17, 2007)

[FONT=times new roman,new york,times,serif]hey can you find me this e-book, i searched whole google results. But books.google.co.in has this e-book but how to download it???

e-book wanted:
1] the Art of Shaolin Kung Fu
2] Power Training in Kung-fu and Karate

               Basically i m looking for such e-book which teaches kung-fu

[/FONT]


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 17, 2007)

Are those books free ?


----------



## azzu (Nov 17, 2007)

lol lol lol 
kool 
sorry...
tough to find


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 17, 2007)

^ wats there to LOL about  ?


----------



## nvidia (Nov 17, 2007)

How do you plan to learn kung fu using a book?????????
It wont help.. im tellin you
Why dont you just join some classes?


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 17, 2007)

I too agree with nvidia8800. You cant learn any martial arts yourself. 

If you are in Chennai, I will arrange your class (even free). I know a person who won 6 BlackBelts in KungFu and working as a master for Film Artist Jeyam Ravi. Check my sites *silambamindia.com and *pencaksilatindia.com to know about the person. Go for a class man...


----------



## dashang (Nov 17, 2007)

No thats not the prob. "ax3" But, i stay in mumbai and i dont think the trainer for kung fu are here or say as they r not good . So, i m looking for e-book


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 17, 2007)

Yo, in real life Kung fu won't help. Why do u want to learn it at first place?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 17, 2007)

martial arts like karate,kung-fu or kalaripayatt also make ur mind strong apart from having a healthy body;even i have read kung-fu has healing power too!

I wonder how he find it tough to get a trainer.infact in my town itself there are lot of black belt kung-fu(tai-chi,tai-bo etc) trainers  while kalaripayatt is more tough to learn and asks ur childhood devoted to marma prayogas and oil massage to make ur body like steel .


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 17, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> martial arts like karate,kung-fu or kalaripayatt also make ur mind strong apart from having a healthy body;even i have read kung-fu has healing power too!


 
Best excersize...go for running atleast 2 KM in the morning, that alone will solve 90% of health problems


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 18, 2007)

Why you wanna learn Kung-Fu??? Kisi ladki ke bhai se panga le liyaa hai kyaa ? 

Anyway... Somethings (actually anything ) can't be learned from reading books. Better find a trainer... and before that increase your stamina... do the following workout 4 atleast 4 months..

1.) Morning :- 3 KMs Walk and 1 KMs of running. (I do)
2.) Morning :- 20 Push-ups each day and increase them to 40 by last month. (I dont do. )
3.) Morning :- Do half hour Swimming each day if possible. (I do)
4.) In day :- Never use Lifts, use Stairs (I do. but there is a big reason.)
5.) In night :- Do simple Yog-aasans for half hour.

Simple stuff. But will improve your stamina surely. 
Note :- (Do all this while wearing special clothings which must weight more then 35 pounds )


----------



## praka123 (Nov 18, 2007)

now i remembered the (rumoured)ad in newspaper that says "learn swimming in 30 days via post". 

@quiz-master:rather ask him to join NCC-they forcefully does this to all


----------



## RCuber (Nov 18, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> now i remembered the (rumoured)ad in newspaper that says "learn swimming in 30 days via post".


swimming pool not included.. 


> @quiz-master:rather ask him to join NCC-they forcefully does this to all


why not army  

neway back to topic.. I believe books are not the way to learn kungfu or infact any other martialart.. these require many years of training & dedicated to  master the art.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 18, 2007)

me attended kung-fu classes for two week or so after my PDC(+2) back in 97.i got exhasuted of repeating the same hand exercises and leg excersises and scoot out!

I will say,dont just limit to kung-fu,learn something in the line of parkour


----------



## RCuber (Nov 18, 2007)

^^^ What about now prakash .. you will atleast loose some weight


----------



## praka123 (Nov 18, 2007)

well  already it is too late.now if i sit in a chair lazily it will broke  so Y the pain of learning martial arts?i can sit on my enemy 8)


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 18, 2007)

^^^^lol


----------

